# A few Questions



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey guys

I have a few more questions, I have been slowly working on my site and looking for stuff to do it like the software to set up a social site kinda like fb or myspace. well any ways I also wanted to set up a message board for the site for people to get help or talk about stuff, for now it will be about pc's but will include more topics later on. So this comes to my first question, is it better to use a seperate site for message boards? I know post can build up and they do take space on a web site.

My second is about file types, I have my site set up in html but I was wondering if php is better. I have a few pages in php and its really easy to use but I'm wondering which is better php or html?

My next question is about what to use to set up adds like craigslist, I want to have the ability to post things for sale kinda like craigs list. I want to add this feature to my social network project so people can sell things as well as buy while they interact with other people.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Hello Dblanchard, nice to see your site is coming along.

Are you looking to use a premade content management system or write your own?

As for posts and such, most people keep everything on the same site but use a diffrent subdomain/folder.

something like forums.yoursite.com or yoursite.com/forums


----------



## DDAoN (Mar 19, 2011)

As Laxer pointed out, a key factor in an appropriate answer is: Will you use a pre-made CMS? Will you use a CMS at all? If so, do you want a single integrated system between the forum and main site (like news posts from the forums posted on the main page of the site)?

Assuming you intend to integrate them, I would highly suggest, for starting out, that you use a premade CMS, like Joomla. They offer many addons that can integrate your forum system, whether it be phpBB, vBulletin, IPB, or any of the others, into the main site.

As for your question about having the forum on the same server, I'd suggest you do keep it on the same server. From a programming perspective, whether integrated or not, when I work on a site, usually I have work on the forums to, and it's just easier for them to both be right there. Put the forums in another directory (ie. /webroot/forums) and set-up the database normal, as if it were by itself. Should you integrate it, the integration scripts will automatically modify whatever code needs to be changed in order for the two databases to properly talk with eachother.

Now, for the PHP vs. HTML question. This isn't much of a question really.  When it comes down to it, it doesn't matter what you program in, HTML will always be the base for the display of the website. Without HTML, there is no major formatting, resulting in a VERY tacky looking page. PHP is like JavaScript in that it opens up a whole new universe in functionality to the website. Though PHP is not as dynamic in appearance as JavaScript (you'd have to refresh a page to see dynamic content change, usually) it provides a stable integration into the server-side functionality that HTML would have no access to. In addition, it provides a means to integrate database data storage for your website, allowing you to have smaller and fewer files on your server, instead storing the content of your pages in the database. Many good examples of such an integration exist on the Internet, including my own website. I have a total of 5 files, other than templates, to control my website, but it has over 300 unique pages (most can't be accessed without knowing the URL).

Wow, I'm so sorry for the run-on paragraph! I guess I really am passonate about Internet programming. ^^' Long story short, go with PHP if you want higher functionality, such as user accounts, database storage, etc.

Lastly, your Craigs List question...this can probably be covered by an addon to a standard CMS. If you go with a premade CMS, check through the addon database for all the little things you didn't think of, and you'll probably wind up with 90 addons that you don't actually need.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well as for content management I'm not sure since I'm gathering info on what I need to do it. I managed to get my forums or message boards up but still figuring out what I can do to mod it to look the way I want. I used phpbb for my messageboards and I have them running right now, infact I was installing them when I made my post.
I just have to fix the look yourdomain.com • Index page

As for the social network I'm going to try php social and see how it works and if I can get it installed. as for my other questions. Which is better, php or html for web design?

I decided to set the forums up on another site cause of the ability to get the boards running and to save space instead of placing it at Tech Center Home .

Edit
Ol so to answer yes I'm using a premade cms for the message boards for now, all under the free or opensource options as I stated. So what do I need to set up adds for users to post like craigslist? So anything that html can use like spry menue bars and such will work in php?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

yes html will work, but to include things like that inside the forums is sometimes a bit tricky.

Not sure how you will handle "classified" on the forums.

You can create a new section on the forum and only allow one post there.

force email and such (will have to be moderated)

As for a theme just google them, find one you like then we can help you edit it to your needs.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well what does craigs list use to make adds? Is it a cms? If so what type should I be looking in to? The final site won't have the cassifides like you think but the same user name and password will be used but both will have links to each othere. My whole idea is to create a place to connect like myspace and facebook with chat and messageboards and also to get help, learn something new, and other things that is to long to list as the possibilities is endless considering who might use the site. As far as the look goes I'm still trying to figure the whole thing out but I want the color to be the same red borders, white backround and black text. Well something along those lines.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Yes craigslist uses a CMS. I don't believe its open source tho.

We may be able to find an alternative to use.

Having one user name for posting and chatting and such will require quite a bit of editing. As each CMS has its formatting in the SQL tables


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well its a future project, I still have a lot of work to do though. I'll look up creating a cms for my market idea and hopefully I'll be able to get everything to work together. I'll make my own in time but it will take a while. Its going to be a long road of staring at alot of code and reusing what works.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Feel free to post any questions you have here.

With most of them being php/sql driven i will probably respond the most but both DDAoN and Kilonox have experience with CMSs.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Wel I still need to change the look of the forums I just set up, I see I will need a program for seeing color codes to figure out what I'm changing. I found a guide that says what files I need to edit but I need to see what I'm changing. Is ther something that can help me adjust phpbb to look the way I want?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

phpBB's admin control panel(ACP) should be pretty helpful if you log into it.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

I'm in it now and setting up the message boards but I still need to change the styles or templates to match the cokor of the rest of the site.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I hope this helps...

phpBB • How to create a new phpBB3 style • 3.0

phpBB • How to create a Style [Basics] • 3.0

If I were you, I would find a theme similar to something I want then edit that.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok so far I found this one that almost has the colors I'm looking for Preview - remedy - themesBase.com
But the blue bar where the login and other links are I'd like that to be red with black lettering and white highlight and the header to be white instead of red to fit the logo better. Right now it looks like this Tech Center Messageboards • Index page when the rest of the site is like this Tech Center Home
I'll check out the links as well as finding info on how the message board works to get it set up the way I want. So is there a program I can use to enter color hex codes in and have it show me what color it is so I can edit the style sheets or templates?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

changing the color you just either need to go into the phpBB ACP and adjust it there or download the files inside of "forum/styles/prosilver/theme/" and edit the css files manually.

You can then just look at a hex color chart and play around till you find something you like.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I actually logged into one of my old phpBB forums to get more details for you.

Login to ACP->click on Styles->Click on Themes(side bar)

Find the them you are using and click "edit"

From there select which css file you wish to edit and click "select theme file"

adjust the css as you see fit then hit "submit"


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok I found the style editor but I am having trouble with understanding what I'm changing though. I'll keep looking to see what I can do but if any one can tell me where the header and backround is I'd be greatfull. Here is the code to the style sheet

```
/*  phpBB 3.0 Style Sheet
    --------------------------------------------------------------
	Style name:		proSilver
	Based on style:	proSilver (this is the default phpBB 3 style)
	Original author:	subBlue ( http://www.subBlue.com/ )
	Modified by:		
	
	Copyright 2006 phpBB Group ( http://www.phpbb.com/ )
    --------------------------------------------------------------
*/

/* General proSilver Markup Styles
---------------------------------------- */

* {
	/* Reset browsers default margin, padding and font sizes */
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
}

html {
	font-size: 100%;
	/* Always show a scrollbar for short pages - stops the jump when the scrollbar appears. non-IE browsers */
	height: 101%;
}

body {
	/* Text-Sizing with ems: http://www.clagnut.com/blog/348/ */
	font-family: Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif;
	color: #828282;
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
	/*font-size: 62.5%;			 This sets the default font size to be equivalent to 10px */
	font-size: 10px;
	margin: 0;
	padding: 12px 0;
}

h1 {
	/* Tech Center Forums */
	font-family: "Trebuchet MS", Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	margin-right: 200px;
	color: #FFFFFF;
	margin-top: 15px;
	font-weight: bold;
	font-size: 2em;
}

h2 {
	/* Forum header titles */
	font-family: "Trebuchet MS", Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-weight: normal;
	color: #FFFFFF;
	font-size: 2em;
	margin: 0.8em 0 0.2em 0;
}

h2.solo {
	margin-bottom: 1em;
}

h3 {
	/* Sub-headers (also used as post headers, but defined later) */
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	font-weight: bold;
	text-transform: uppercase;
	border-bottom: 1px solid #FF0000;
	margin-bottom: 3px;
	padding-bottom: 2px;
	font-size: 1.05em;
	color: #989898;
	margin-top: 20px;
}

h4 {
	/* Forum and topic list titles */
	font-family: "Trebuchet MS", Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, Sans-serif;
	font-size: 1.3em;
}

p {
	line-height: 1.3em;
	font-size: 1.1em;
	margin-bottom: 1.5em;
}

img {
	border-width: 0;
}

hr {
	/* Also see tweaks.css */
	border: 0 none #FFFFFF;
	border-top: 1px solid #FF0000;
	height: 1px;
	margin: 5px 0;
	display: block;
	clear: both;
}

hr.dashed {
	border-top: 1px dashed #CCCCCC;
	margin: 10px 0;
}

hr.divider {
	display: none;
}

p.right {
	text-align: right;
}

/* Main blocks
---------------------------------------- */
#wrap {
	padding: 0 20px;
	min-width: 650px;
}

#simple-wrap {
	padding: 6px 10px;
}

#page-body {
	margin: 4px 0;
	clear: both;
}

#page-footer {
	clear: both;
}

#page-footer h3 {
	margin-top: 20px;
}

#logo {
	float: left;
	width: auto;
	padding: 10px 13px 0 10px;
}

a#logo:hover {
	text-decoration: none;
}

/* Search box
--------------------------------------------- */
#search-box {
	color: #FFFFFF;
	position: relative;
	margin-top: 30px;
	margin-right: 5px;
	display: block;
	float: right;
	text-align: right;
	white-space: nowrap; /* For Opera */
}

#search-box #keywords {
	width: 95px;
	background-color: #FFF;
}

#search-box input {
	border: 1px solid #b0b0b0;
}

/* .button1 style defined later, just a few tweaks for the search button version */
#search-box input.button1 {
	padding: 1px 5px;
}

#search-box li {
	text-align: right;
	margin-top: 4px;
}

#search-box img {
	vertical-align: middle;
	margin-right: 3px;
}

/* Site description and logo */
#site-description {
	float: left;
	width: 70%;
}

#site-description h1 {
	margin-right: 0;
}

/* Round cornered boxes and backgrounds
---------------------------------------- */
.headerbar {
	background: #ebebeb none repeat-x 0 0;
	color: #FFFFFF;
	margin-bottom: 4px;
	padding: 0 5px;
}

.navbar {
	background-color: #ebebeb;
	padding: 0 10px;
}

.forabg {
	background: #b1b1b1 none repeat-x 0 0;
	margin-bottom: 4px;
	padding: 0 5px;
	clear: both;
}

.forumbg {
	background: #ebebeb none repeat-x 0 0;
	margin-bottom: 4px;
	padding: 0 5px;
	clear: both;
}

.panel {
	margin-bottom: 4px;
	padding: 0 10px;
	background-color: #f3f3f3;
	color: #3f3f3f;
}

.post {
	padding: 0 10px;
	margin-bottom: 4px;
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
	background-position: 100% 0;
}

.post:target .content {
	color: #000000;
}

.post:target h3 a {
	color: #000000;
}

.bg1	{ background-color: #f7f7f7;}
.bg2	{ background-color: #f2f2f2; }
.bg3	{ background-color: #ebebeb; }

.rowbg {
	margin: 5px 5px 2px 5px;
}

.ucprowbg {
	background-color: #e2e2e2;
}

.fieldsbg {
	/*border: 1px #DBDEE2 solid;*/
	background-color: #eaeaea;
}

span.corners-top, span.corners-bottom, span.corners-top span, span.corners-bottom span {
	font-size: 1px;
	line-height: 1px;
	display: block;
	height: 5px;
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
}

span.corners-top {
	background-image: none;
	background-position: 0 0;
	margin: 0 -5px;
}

span.corners-top span {
	background-image: none;
	background-position: 100% 0;
}

span.corners-bottom {
	background-image: none;
	background-position: 0 100%;
	margin: 0 -5px;
	clear: both;
}

span.corners-bottom span {
	background-image: none;
	background-position: 100% 100%;
}

.headbg span.corners-bottom {
	margin-bottom: -1px;
}

.post span.corners-top, .post span.corners-bottom, .panel span.corners-top, .panel span.corners-bottom, .navbar span.corners-top, .navbar span.corners-bottom {
	margin: 0 -10px;
}

.rules span.corners-top {
	margin: 0 -10px 5px -10px;
}

.rules span.corners-bottom {
	margin: 5px -10px 0 -10px;
}

/* Horizontal lists
----------------------------------------*/
ul.linklist {
	display: block;
	margin: 0;
}

ul.linklist li {
	display: block;
	list-style-type: none;
	float: left;
	width: auto;
	margin-right: 5px;
	font-size: 1.1em;
	line-height: 2.2em;
}

ul.linklist li.rightside, p.rightside {
	float: right;
	margin-right: 0;
	margin-left: 5px;
	text-align: right;
}

ul.navlinks {
	padding-bottom: 1px;
	margin-bottom: 1px;
	border-bottom: 1px solid #FFFFFF;
	font-weight: bold;
}

ul.leftside {
	float: left;
	margin-left: 0;
	margin-right: 5px;
	text-align: left;
}

ul.rightside {
	float: right;
	margin-left: 5px;
	margin-right: -5px;
	text-align: right;
}

/* Table styles
----------------------------------------*/
table.table1 {
	/* See tweaks.css */
}

#ucp-main table.table1 {
	padding: 2px;
}

table.table1 thead th {
	font-weight: normal;
	text-transform: uppercase;
	color: #FFFFFF;
	line-height: 1.3em;
	font-size: 1em;
	padding: 0 0 4px 3px;
}

table.table1 thead th span {
	padding-left: 7px;
}

table.table1 tbody tr {
	border: 1px solid #cfcfcf;
}

table.table1 tbody tr:hover, table.table1 tbody tr.hover {
	background-color: #f6f6f6;
	color: #000;
}

table.table1 td {
	color: #6a6a6a;
	font-size: 1.1em;
}

table.table1 tbody td {
	padding: 5px;
	border-top: 1px solid #FAFAFA;
}

table.table1 tbody th {
	padding: 5px;
	border-bottom: 1px solid #000000;
	text-align: left;
	color: #333333;
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
}

/* Specific column styles */
table.table1 .name		{ text-align: left; }
table.table1 .posts		{ text-align: center !important; width: 7%; }
table.table1 .joined	{ text-align: left; width: 15%; }
table.table1 .active	{ text-align: left; width: 15%; }
table.table1 .mark		{ text-align: center; width: 7%; }
table.table1 .info		{ text-align: left; width: 30%; }
table.table1 .info div	{ width: 100%; white-space: normal; overflow: hidden; }
table.table1 .autocol	{ line-height: 2em; white-space: nowrap; }
table.table1 thead .autocol { padding-left: 1em; }

table.table1 span.rank-img {
	float: right;
	width: auto;
}

table.info td {
	padding: 3px;
}

table.info tbody th {
	padding: 3px;
	text-align: right;
	vertical-align: top;
	color: #000000;
	font-weight: normal;
}

.forumbg table.table1 {
	margin: 0 -2px -1px -1px;
}

/* Misc layout styles
---------------------------------------- */
/* column[1-2] styles are containers for two column layouts 
   Also see tweaks.css */
.column1 {
	float: left;
	clear: left;
	width: 49%;
}

.column2 {
	float: right;
	clear: right;
	width: 49%;
}

/* General classes for placing floating blocks */
.left-box {
	float: left;
	width: auto;
	text-align: left;
}

.right-box {
	float: right;
	width: auto;
	text-align: right;
}

dl.details {
	/*font-family: "Lucida Grande", Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif;*/
	font-size: 1.1em;
}

dl.details dt {
	float: left;
	clear: left;
	width: 30%;
	text-align: right;
	color: #000000;
	display: block;
}

dl.details dd {
	margin-left: 0;
	padding-left: 5px;
	margin-bottom: 5px;
	color: #828282;
	float: left;
	width: 65%;
}

/* Pagination
---------------------------------------- */
.pagination {
	height: 1%; /* IE tweak (holly hack) */
	width: auto;
	text-align: right;
	margin-top: 5px;
	float: right;
}

.pagination span.page-sep {
	display: none;
}

li.pagination {
	margin-top: 0;
}

.pagination strong, .pagination b {
	font-weight: normal;
}

.pagination span strong {
	padding: 0 2px;
	margin: 0 2px;
	font-weight: normal;
	color: #FFFFFF;
	background-color: #bfbfbf;
	border: 1px solid #bfbfbf;
	font-size: 0.9em;
}

.pagination span a, .pagination span a:link, .pagination span a:visited, .pagination span a:active {
	font-weight: normal;
	text-decoration: none;
	color: #747474;
	margin: 0 2px;
	padding: 0 2px;
	background-color: #eeeeee;
	border: 1px solid #bababa;
	font-size: 0.9em;
	line-height: 1.5em;
}

.pagination span a:hover {
	border-color: #d2d2d2;
	background-color: #d2d2d2;
	color: #FFF;
	text-decoration: none;
}

.pagination img {
	vertical-align: middle;
}

/* Pagination in viewforum for multipage topics */
.row .pagination {
	display: block;
	float: right;
	width: auto;
	margin-top: 0;
	padding: 1px 0 1px 15px;
	font-size: 0.9em;
	background: none 0 50% no-repeat;
}

.row .pagination span a, li.pagination span a {
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
}

.row .pagination span a:hover, li.pagination span a:hover {
	background-color: #d2d2d2;
}

/* Miscellaneous styles
---------------------------------------- */
#forum-permissions {
	float: right;
	width: auto;
	padding-left: 5px;
	margin-left: 5px;
	margin-top: 10px;
	text-align: right;
}

.copyright {
	padding: 5px;
	text-align: center;
	color: #555555;
}

.small {
	font-size: 0.9em !important;
}

.titlespace {
	margin-bottom: 15px;
}

.headerspace {
	margin-top: 20px;
}

.error {
	color: #bcbcbc;
	font-weight: bold;
	font-size: 1em;
}

.reported {
	background-color: #f7f7f7;
}

li.reported:hover {
	background-color: #ececec;
}

div.rules {
	background-color: #ececec;
	color: #bcbcbc;
	padding: 0 10px;
	margin: 10px 0;
	font-size: 1.1em;
}

div.rules ul, div.rules ol {
	margin-left: 20px;
}

p.rules {
	background-color: #ececec;
	background-image: none;
	padding: 5px;
}

p.rules img {
	vertical-align: middle;
	padding-top: 5px;
}

p.rules a {
	vertical-align: middle;
	clear: both;
}

#top {
	position: absolute;
	top: -20px;
}

.clear {
	display: block;
	clear: both;
	font-size: 1px;
	line-height: 1px;
	background: transparent;
}
/* proSilver Link Styles
---------------------------------------- */

/* Links adjustment to correctly display an order of rtl/ltr mixed content */
a {
	direction: ltr;
	unicode-bidi: embed;
}

a:link	{ color: #898989; text-decoration: none; }
a:visited	{ color: #898989; text-decoration: none; }
a:hover	{ color: #d3d3d3; text-decoration: underline; }
a:active	{ color: #d2d2d2; text-decoration: none; }

/* Coloured usernames */
.username-coloured {
	font-weight: bold;
	display: inline !important;
	padding: 0 !important;
}

/* Links on gradient backgrounds */
#search-box a:link, .navbg a:link, .forumbg .header a:link, .forabg .header a:link, th a:link {
	color: #FFFFFF;
	text-decoration: none;
}

#search-box a:visited, .navbg a:visited, .forumbg .header a:visited, .forabg .header a:visited, th a:visited {
	color: #FFFFFF;
	text-decoration: none;
}

#search-box a:hover, .navbg a:hover, .forumbg .header a:hover, .forabg .header a:hover, th a:hover {
	color: #ffffff;
	text-decoration: underline;
}

#search-box a:active, .navbg a:active, .forumbg .header a:active, .forabg .header a:active, th a:active {
	color: #ffffff;
	text-decoration: none;
}

/* Links for forum/topic lists */
a.forumtitle {
	font-family: "Trebuchet MS", Helvetica, Arial, Sans-serif;
	font-size: 1.2em;
	font-weight: bold;
	color: #898989;
	text-decoration: none;
}

/* a.forumtitle:visited { color: #898989; } */

a.forumtitle:hover {
	color: #bcbcbc;
	text-decoration: underline;
}

a.forumtitle:active {
	color: #898989;
}

a.topictitle {
	font-family: "Trebuchet MS", Helvetica, Arial, Sans-serif;
	font-size: 1.2em;
	font-weight: bold;
	color: #898989;
	text-decoration: none;
}

/* a.topictitle:visited { color: #d2d2d2; } */

a.topictitle:hover {
	color: #bcbcbc;
	text-decoration: underline;
}

a.topictitle:active {
	color: #898989;
}

/* Post body links */
.postlink {
	text-decoration: none;
	color: #d2d2d2;
	border-bottom: 1px solid #d2d2d2;
	padding-bottom: 0;
}

.postlink:visited {
	color: #bdbdbd;
	border-bottom-style: dotted;
	border-bottom-color: #666666;
}

.postlink:active {
	color: #d2d2d2;
}

.postlink:hover {
	background-color: #f6f6f6;
	text-decoration: none;
	color: #404040;
}

.signature a, .signature a:visited, .signature a:active, .signature a:hover {
	border: none;
	text-decoration: underline;
	background-color: transparent;
}

/* Profile links */
.postprofile a:link, .postprofile a:active, .postprofile a:visited, .postprofile dt.author a {
	font-weight: bold;
	color: #898989;
	text-decoration: none;
}

.postprofile a:hover, .postprofile dt.author a:hover {
	text-decoration: underline;
	color: #d3d3d3;
}


/* Profile searchresults */	
.search .postprofile a {
	color: #898989;
	text-decoration: none; 
	font-weight: normal;
}

.search .postprofile a:hover {
	color: #d3d3d3;
	text-decoration: underline; 
}

/* Back to top of page */
.back2top {
	clear: both;
	height: 11px;
	text-align: right;
}

a.top {
	background: none no-repeat top left;
	text-decoration: none;
	width: {IMG_ICON_BACK_TOP_WIDTH}px;
	height: {IMG_ICON_BACK_TOP_HEIGHT}px;
	display: block;
	float: right;
	overflow: hidden;
	letter-spacing: 1000px;
	text-indent: 11px;
}

a.top2 {
	background: none no-repeat 0 50%;
	text-decoration: none;
	padding-left: 15px;
}

/* Arrow links  */
a.up		{ background: none no-repeat left center; }
a.down		{ background: none no-repeat right center; }
a.left		{ background: none no-repeat 3px 60%; }
a.right		{ background: none no-repeat 95% 60%; }

a.up, a.up:link, a.up:active, a.up:visited {
	padding-left: 10px;
	text-decoration: none;
	border-bottom-width: 0;
}

a.up:hover {
	background-position: left top;
	background-color: transparent;
}

a.down, a.down:link, a.down:active, a.down:visited {
	padding-right: 10px;
}

a.down:hover {
	background-position: right bottom;
	text-decoration: none;
}

a.left, a.left:active, a.left:visited {
	padding-left: 12px;
}

a.left:hover {
	color: #d2d2d2;
	text-decoration: none;
	background-position: 0 60%;
}

a.right, a.right:active, a.right:visited {
	padding-right: 12px;
}

a.right:hover {
	color: #d2d2d2;
	text-decoration: none;
	background-position: 100% 60%;
}

/* invisible skip link, used for accessibility  */
.skiplink {
	position: absolute;
	left: -999px;
	width: 990px;
}

/* Feed icon in forumlist_body.html */
a.feed-icon-forum {
	float: right;
	margin: 3px;
}
/* proSilver Content Styles
---------------------------------------- */

ul.topiclist {
	display: block;
	list-style-type: none;
	margin: 0;
}

ul.forums {
	background: #f9f9f9 none repeat-x 0 0;
}

ul.topiclist li {
	display: block;
	list-style-type: none;
	color: #777777;
	margin: 0;
}

ul.topiclist dl {
	position: relative;
}

ul.topiclist li.row dl {
	padding: 2px 0;
}

ul.topiclist dt {
	display: block;
	float: left;
	width: 50%;
	font-size: 1.1em;
	padding-left: 5px;
	padding-right: 5px;
}

ul.topiclist dd {
	display: block;
	float: left;
	border-left: 1px solid #FFFFFF;
	padding: 4px 0;
}

ul.topiclist dfn {
	/* Labels for post/view counts */
	position: absolute;
	left: -999px;
	width: 990px;
}

ul.topiclist li.row dt a.subforum {
	background-image: none;
	background-position: 0 50%;
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
	position: relative;
	white-space: nowrap;
	padding: 0 0 0 12px;
}

.forum-image {
	float: left;
	padding-top: 5px;
	margin-right: 5px;
}

li.row {
	border-top: 1px solid #FFFFFF;
	border-bottom: 1px solid #8f8f8f;
}

li.row strong {
	font-weight: normal;
	color: #000000;
}

li.row:hover {
	background-color: #f6f6f6;
}

li.row:hover dd {
	border-left-color: #CCCCCC;
}

li.header dt, li.header dd {
	line-height: 1em;
	border-left-width: 0;
	margin: 2px 0 4px 0;
	color: #FFFFFF;
	padding-top: 2px;
	padding-bottom: 2px;
	font-size: 1em;
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	text-transform: uppercase;
}

li.header dt {
	font-weight: bold;
}

li.header dd {
	margin-left: 1px;
}

li.header dl.icon {
	min-height: 0;
}

li.header dl.icon dt {
	/* Tweak for headers alignment when folder icon used */
	padding-left: 0;
	padding-right: 50px;
}

/* Forum list column styles */
dl.icon {
	min-height: 35px;
	background-position: 10px 50%;		/* Position of folder icon */
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
}

dl.icon dt {
	padding-left: 45px;					/* Space for folder icon */
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
	background-position: 5px 95%;		/* Position of topic icon */
}

dd.posts, dd.topics, dd.views {
	width: 8%;
	text-align: center;
	line-height: 2.2em;
	font-size: 1.2em;
}

/* List in forum description */
dl.icon dt ol,
dl.icon dt ul {
	list-style-position: inside;
	margin-left: 1em;
}

dl.icon dt li {
	display: list-item;
	list-style-type: inherit;
}

dd.lastpost {
	width: 25%;
	font-size: 1.1em;
}

dd.redirect {
	font-size: 1.1em;
	line-height: 2.5em;
}

dd.moderation {
	font-size: 1.1em;
}

dd.lastpost span, ul.topiclist dd.searchby span, ul.topiclist dd.info span, ul.topiclist dd.time span, dd.redirect span, dd.moderation span {
	display: block;
	padding-left: 5px;
}

dd.time {
	width: auto;
	line-height: 200%;
	font-size: 1.1em;
}

dd.extra {
	width: 12%;
	line-height: 200%;
	text-align: center;
	font-size: 1.1em;
}

dd.mark {
	float: right !important;
	width: 9%;
	text-align: center;
	line-height: 200%;
	font-size: 1.2em;
}

dd.info {
	width: 30%;
}

dd.option {
	width: 15%;
	line-height: 200%;
	text-align: center;
	font-size: 1.1em;
}

dd.searchby {
	width: 47%;
	font-size: 1.1em;
	line-height: 1em;
}

ul.topiclist dd.searchextra {
	margin-left: 5px;
	padding: 0.2em 0;
	font-size: 1.1em;
	color: #333333;
	border-left: none;
	clear: both;
	width: 98%;
	overflow: hidden;
}

/* Container for post/reply buttons and pagination */
.topic-actions {
	margin-bottom: 3px;
	font-size: 1.1em;
	height: 28px;
	min-height: 28px;
}
div[class].topic-actions {
	height: auto;
}

/* Post body styles
----------------------------------------*/
.postbody {
	padding: 0;
	line-height: 1.48em;
	color: #333333;
	width: 76%;
	float: left;
	clear: both;
}

.postbody .ignore {
	font-size: 1.1em;
}

.postbody h3.first {
	/* The first post on the page uses this */
	font-size: 1.7em;
}

.postbody h3 {
	/* Postbody requires a different h3 format - so change it here */
	font-size: 1.5em;
	padding: 2px 0 0 0;
	margin: 0 0 0.3em 0 !important;
	text-transform: none;
	border: none;
	font-family: "Trebuchet MS", Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif;
	line-height: 125%;
}

.postbody h3 img {
	/* Also see tweaks.css */
	vertical-align: bottom;
}

.postbody .content {
	font-size: 1.3em;
}

.search .postbody {
	width: 68%
}

/* Topic review panel
----------------------------------------*/
#review {
	margin-top: 2em;
}

#topicreview {
	padding-right: 5px;
	overflow: auto;
	height: 300px;
}

#topicreview .postbody {
	width: auto;
	float: none;
	margin: 0;
	height: auto;
}

#topicreview .post {
	height: auto;
}

#topicreview h2 {
	border-bottom-width: 0;
}

.post-ignore .postbody {
	display: none;
}

/* MCP Post details
----------------------------------------*/
#post_details
{
	/* This will only work in IE7+, plus the others */
	overflow: auto;
	max-height: 300px;
}

#expand
{
	clear: both;
}

/* Content container styles
----------------------------------------*/
.content {
	min-height: 3em;
	overflow: hidden;
	line-height: 1.4em;
	font-family: "Lucida Grande", "Trebuchet MS", Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif;
	font-size: 1em;
	color: #333333;
	padding-bottom: 1px;
}

.content h2, .panel h2 {
	font-weight: normal;
	color: #989898;
	border-bottom: 1px solid #CCCCCC;
	font-size: 1.6em;
	margin-top: 0.5em;
	margin-bottom: 0.5em;
	padding-bottom: 0.5em;
}

.panel h3 {
	margin: 0.5em 0;
}

.panel p {
	font-size: 1.2em;
	margin-bottom: 1em;
	line-height: 1.4em;
}

.content p {
	font-family: "Lucida Grande", "Trebuchet MS", Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif;
	font-size: 1.2em;
	margin-bottom: 1em;
	line-height: 1.4em;
}

dl.faq {
	font-family: "Lucida Grande", Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif;
	font-size: 1.1em;
	margin-top: 1em;
	margin-bottom: 2em;
	line-height: 1.4em;
}

dl.faq dt {
	font-weight: bold;
	color: #333333;
}

.content dl.faq {
	font-size: 1.2em;
	margin-bottom: 0.5em;
}

.content li {
	list-style-type: inherit;
}

.content ul, .content ol {
	margin-bottom: 1em;
	margin-left: 3em;
}

.posthilit {
	background-color: #f3f3f3;
	color: #BCBCBC;
	padding: 0 2px 1px 2px;
}

.announce, .unreadpost {
	/* Highlight the announcements & unread posts box */
	border-left-color: #BCBCBC;
	border-right-color: #BCBCBC;
}

/* Post author */
p.author {
	margin: 0 15em 0.6em 0;
	padding: 0 0 5px 0;
	font-family: Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif;
	font-size: 1em;
	line-height: 1.2em;
}

/* Post signature */
.signature {
	margin-top: 1.5em;
	padding-top: 0.2em;
	font-size: 1.1em;
	border-top: 1px solid #CCCCCC;
	clear: left;
	line-height: 140%;
	overflow: hidden;
	width: 100%;
}

dd .signature {
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
	clear: none;
	border: none;
}

.signature li {
	list-style-type: inherit;
}

.signature ul, .signature ol {
	margin-bottom: 1em;
	margin-left: 3em;
}

/* Post noticies */
.notice {
	font-family: "Lucida Grande", Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif;
	width: auto;
	margin-top: 1.5em;
	padding-top: 0.2em;
	font-size: 1em;
	border-top: 1px dashed #CCCCCC;
	clear: left;
	line-height: 130%;
}

/* Jump to post link for now */
ul.searchresults {
	list-style: none;
	text-align: right;
	clear: both;
}

/* BB Code styles
----------------------------------------*/
/* Quote block */
blockquote {
	background: #ebebeb none 6px 8px no-repeat;
	border: 1px solid #dbdbdb;
	font-size: 0.95em;
	margin: 0.5em 1px 0 25px;
	overflow: hidden;
	padding: 5px;
}

blockquote blockquote {
	/* Nested quotes */
	background-color: #bababa;
	font-size: 1em;
	margin: 0.5em 1px 0 15px;	
}

blockquote blockquote blockquote {
	/* Nested quotes */
	background-color: #e4e4e4;
}

blockquote cite {
	/* Username/source of quoter */
	font-style: normal;
	font-weight: bold;
	margin-left: 20px;
	display: block;
	font-size: 0.9em;
}

blockquote cite cite {
	font-size: 1em;
}

blockquote.uncited {
	padding-top: 25px;
}

/* Code block */
dl.codebox {
	padding: 3px;
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
	border: 1px solid #d8d8d8;
	font-size: 1em;
}

dl.codebox dt {
	text-transform: uppercase;
	border-bottom: 1px solid #CCCCCC;
	margin-bottom: 3px;
	font-size: 0.8em;
	font-weight: bold;
	display: block;
}

blockquote dl.codebox {
	margin-left: 0;
}

dl.codebox code {
	/* Also see tweaks.css */
	overflow: auto;
	display: block;
	height: auto;
	max-height: 200px;
	white-space: normal;
	padding-top: 5px;
	font: 0.9em Monaco, "Andale Mono","Courier New", Courier, mono;
	line-height: 1.3em;
	color: #8b8b8b;
	margin: 2px 0;
}

.syntaxbg		{ color: #FFFFFF; }
.syntaxcomment	{ color: #000000; }
.syntaxdefault	{ color: #bcbcbc; }
.syntaxhtml		{ color: #000000; }
.syntaxkeyword	{ color: #585858; }
.syntaxstring	{ color: #a7a7a7; }

/* Attachments
----------------------------------------*/
.attachbox {
	float: left;
	width: auto; 
	margin: 5px 5px 5px 0;
	padding: 6px;
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
	border: 1px dashed #d8d8d8;
	clear: left;
}

.pm-message .attachbox {
	background-color: #f3f3f3;
}

.attachbox dt {
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	text-transform: uppercase;
}

.attachbox dd {
	margin-top: 4px;
	padding-top: 4px;
	clear: left;
	border-top: 1px solid #d8d8d8;
}

.attachbox dd dd {
	border: none;
}

.attachbox p {
	line-height: 110%;
	color: #666666;
	font-weight: normal;
	clear: left;
}

.attachbox p.stats
{
	line-height: 110%;
	color: #666666;
	font-weight: normal;
	clear: left;
}

.attach-image {
	margin: 3px 0;
	width: 100%;
	max-height: 350px;
	overflow: auto;
}

.attach-image img {
	border: 1px solid #999999;
/*	cursor: move; */
	cursor: default;
}

/* Inline image thumbnails */
div.inline-attachment dl.thumbnail, div.inline-attachment dl.file {
	display: block;
	margin-bottom: 4px;
}

div.inline-attachment p {
	font-size: 100%;
}

dl.file {
	font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	display: block;
}

dl.file dt {
	text-transform: none;
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
	font-weight: bold;
	font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
}

dl.file dd {
	color: #666666;
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;	
}

dl.thumbnail img {
	padding: 3px;
	border: 1px solid #666666;
	background-color: #FFF;
}

dl.thumbnail dd {
	color: #666666;
	font-style: italic;
	font-family: Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
}

.attachbox dl.thumbnail dd {
	font-size: 100%;
}

dl.thumbnail dt a:hover {
	background-color: #EEEEEE;
}

dl.thumbnail dt a:hover img {
	border: 1px solid #d2d2d2;
}

/* Post poll styles
----------------------------------------*/
fieldset.polls {
	font-family: "Trebuchet MS", Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif;
}

fieldset.polls dl {
	margin-top: 5px;
	border-top: 1px solid #e2e2e2;
	padding: 5px 0 0 0;
	line-height: 120%;
	color: #666666;
}

fieldset.polls dl.voted {
	font-weight: bold;
	color: #000000;
}

fieldset.polls dt {
	text-align: left;
	float: left;
	display: block;
	width: 30%;
	border-right: none;
	padding: 0;
	margin: 0;
	font-size: 1.1em;
}

fieldset.polls dd {
	float: left;
	width: 10%;
	border-left: none;
	padding: 0 5px;
	margin-left: 0;
	font-size: 1.1em;
}

fieldset.polls dd.resultbar {
	width: 50%;
}

fieldset.polls dd input {
	margin: 2px 0;
}

fieldset.polls dd div {
	text-align: right;
	font-family: Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif;
	color: #FFFFFF;
	font-weight: bold;
	padding: 0 2px;
	overflow: visible;
	min-width: 2%;
}

.pollbar1 {
	background-color: #aaaaaa;
	border-bottom: 1px solid #747474;
	border-right: 1px solid #747474;
}

.pollbar2 {
	background-color: #bebebe;
	border-bottom: 1px solid #8c8c8c;
	border-right: 1px solid #8c8c8c;
}

.pollbar3 {
	background-color: #D1D1D1;
	border-bottom: 1px solid #aaaaaa;
	border-right: 1px solid #aaaaaa;
}

.pollbar4 {
	background-color: #e4e4e4;
	border-bottom: 1px solid #bebebe;
	border-right: 1px solid #bebebe;
}

.pollbar5 {
	background-color: #f8f8f8;
	border-bottom: 1px solid #D1D1D1;
	border-right: 1px solid #D1D1D1;
}

/* Poster profile block
----------------------------------------*/
.postprofile {
	/* Also see tweaks.css */
	margin: 5px 0 10px 0;
	min-height: 80px;
	color: #666666;
	border-left: 1px solid #FFFFFF;
	width: 22%;
	float: right;
	display: inline;
}
.pm .postprofile {
	border-left: 1px solid #DDDDDD;
}

.postprofile dd, .postprofile dt {
	line-height: 1.2em;
	margin-left: 8px;
}

.postprofile strong {
	font-weight: normal;
	color: #000000;
}

.avatar {
	border: none;
	margin-bottom: 3px;
}

.online {
	background-image: none;
	background-position: 100% 0;
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
}

/* Poster profile used by search*/
.search .postprofile {
	width: 30%;
}

/* pm list in compose message if mass pm is enabled */
dl.pmlist dt {
	width: 60% !important;
}

dl.pmlist dt textarea {
	width: 95%;
}

dl.pmlist dd {
	margin-left: 61% !important;
	margin-bottom: 2px;
}
/* proSilver Button Styles
---------------------------------------- */

/* Rollover buttons
   Based on: http://wellstyled.com/css-nopreload-rollovers.html
----------------------------------------*/
.buttons {
	float: left;
	width: auto;
	height: auto;
}

/* Rollover state */
.buttons div {
	float: left;
	margin: 0 5px 0 0;
	background-position: 0 100%;
}

/* Rolloff state */
.buttons div a {
	display: block;
	width: 100%;
	height: 100%;
	background-position: 0 0;
	position: relative;
	overflow: hidden;
}

/* Hide <a> text and hide off-state image when rolling over (prevents flicker in IE) */
/*.buttons div span		{ display: none; }*/
/*.buttons div a:hover	{ background-image: none; }*/
.buttons div span			{ position: absolute; width: 100%; height: 100%; cursor: pointer;}
.buttons div a:hover span	{ background-position: 0 100%; }

/* Big button images */
.reply-icon span	{ background: transparent none 0 0 no-repeat; }
.post-icon span		{ background: transparent none 0 0 no-repeat; }
.locked-icon span	{ background: transparent none 0 0 no-repeat; }
.pmreply-icon span	{ background: none 0 0 no-repeat; }
.newpm-icon span 	{ background: none 0 0 no-repeat; }
.forwardpm-icon span 	{ background: none 0 0 no-repeat; }

/* Set big button dimensions */
.buttons div.reply-icon		{ width: {IMG_BUTTON_TOPIC_REPLY_WIDTH}px; height: {IMG_BUTTON_TOPIC_REPLY_HEIGHT}px; }
.buttons div.post-icon		{ width: {IMG_BUTTON_TOPIC_NEW_WIDTH}px; height: {IMG_BUTTON_TOPIC_NEW_HEIGHT}px; }
.buttons div.locked-icon	{ width: {IMG_BUTTON_TOPIC_LOCKED_WIDTH}px; height: {IMG_BUTTON_TOPIC_LOCKED_HEIGHT}px; }
.buttons div.pmreply-icon	{ width: {IMG_BUTTON_PM_REPLY_WIDTH}px; height: {IMG_BUTTON_PM_REPLY_HEIGHT}px; }
.buttons div.newpm-icon		{ width: {IMG_BUTTON_PM_NEW_WIDTH}px; height: {IMG_BUTTON_PM_NEW_HEIGHT}px; }
.buttons div.forwardpm-icon	{ width: {IMG_BUTTON_PM_FORWARD_WIDTH}px; height: {IMG_BUTTON_PM_FORWARD_HEIGHT}px; }

/* Sub-header (navigation bar)
--------------------------------------------- */
a.print, a.sendemail, a.fontsize {
	display: block;
	overflow: hidden;
	height: 18px;
	text-indent: -5000px;
	text-align: left;
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
}

a.print {
	background-image: none;
	width: 22px;
}

a.sendemail {
	background-image: none;
	width: 22px;
}

a.fontsize {
	background-image: none;
	background-position: 0 -1px;
	width: 29px;
}

a.fontsize:hover {
	background-position: 0 -20px;
	text-decoration: none;
}

/* Icon images
---------------------------------------- */
.sitehome, .icon-faq, .icon-members, .icon-home, .icon-ucp, .icon-register, .icon-logout,
.icon-bookmark, .icon-bump, .icon-subscribe, .icon-unsubscribe, .icon-pages, .icon-search {
	background-position: 0 50%;
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
	background-image: none;
	padding: 1px 0 0 17px;
}

/* Poster profile icons
----------------------------------------*/
ul.profile-icons {
	padding-top: 10px;
	list-style: none;
}

/* Rollover state */
ul.profile-icons li {
	float: left;
	margin: 0 6px 3px 0;
	background-position: 0 100%;
}

/* Rolloff state */
ul.profile-icons li a {
	display: block;
	width: 100%;
	height: 100%;
	background-position: 0 0;
}

/* Hide <a> text and hide off-state image when rolling over (prevents flicker in IE) */
ul.profile-icons li span { display:none; }
ul.profile-icons li a:hover { background: none; }

/* Positioning of moderator icons */
.postbody ul.profile-icons {
	float: right;
	width: auto;
	padding: 0;
}

.postbody ul.profile-icons li {
	margin: 0 3px;
}

/* Profile & navigation icons */
.email-icon, .email-icon a		{ background: none top left no-repeat; }
.aim-icon, .aim-icon a			{ background: none top left no-repeat; }
.yahoo-icon, .yahoo-icon a		{ background: none top left no-repeat; }
.web-icon, .web-icon a			{ background: none top left no-repeat; }
.msnm-icon, .msnm-icon a			{ background: none top left no-repeat; }
.icq-icon, .icq-icon a			{ background: none top left no-repeat; }
.jabber-icon, .jabber-icon a		{ background: none top left no-repeat; }
.pm-icon, .pm-icon a				{ background: none top left no-repeat; }
.quote-icon, .quote-icon a		{ background: none top left no-repeat; }

/* Moderator icons */
.report-icon, .report-icon a		{ background: none top left no-repeat; }
.warn-icon, .warn-icon a			{ background: none top left no-repeat; }
.edit-icon, .edit-icon a			{ background: none top left no-repeat; }
.delete-icon, .delete-icon a		{ background: none top left no-repeat; }
.info-icon, .info-icon a			{ background: none top left no-repeat; }

/* Set profile icon dimensions */
ul.profile-icons li.email-icon		{ width: {IMG_ICON_CONTACT_EMAIL_WIDTH}px; height: {IMG_ICON_CONTACT_EMAIL_HEIGHT}px; }
ul.profile-icons li.aim-icon	{ width: {IMG_ICON_CONTACT_AIM_WIDTH}px; height: {IMG_ICON_CONTACT_AIM_HEIGHT}px; }
ul.profile-icons li.yahoo-icon	{ width: {IMG_ICON_CONTACT_YAHOO_WIDTH}px; height: {IMG_ICON_CONTACT_YAHOO_HEIGHT}px; }
ul.profile-icons li.web-icon	{ width: {IMG_ICON_CONTACT_WWW_WIDTH}px; height: {IMG_ICON_CONTACT_WWW_HEIGHT}px; }
ul.profile-icons li.msnm-icon	{ width: {IMG_ICON_CONTACT_MSNM_WIDTH}px; height: {IMG_ICON_CONTACT_MSNM_HEIGHT}px; }
ul.profile-icons li.icq-icon	{ width: {IMG_ICON_CONTACT_ICQ_WIDTH}px; height: {IMG_ICON_CONTACT_ICQ_HEIGHT}px; }
ul.profile-icons li.jabber-icon	{ width: {IMG_ICON_CONTACT_JABBER_WIDTH}px; height: {IMG_ICON_CONTACT_JABBER_HEIGHT}px; }
ul.profile-icons li.pm-icon		{ width: {IMG_ICON_CONTACT_PM_WIDTH}px; height: {IMG_ICON_CONTACT_PM_HEIGHT}px; }
ul.profile-icons li.quote-icon	{ width: {IMG_ICON_POST_QUOTE_WIDTH}px; height: {IMG_ICON_POST_QUOTE_HEIGHT}px; }
ul.profile-icons li.report-icon	{ width: {IMG_ICON_POST_REPORT_WIDTH}px; height: {IMG_ICON_POST_REPORT_HEIGHT}px; }
ul.profile-icons li.edit-icon	{ width: {IMG_ICON_POST_EDIT_WIDTH}px; height: {IMG_ICON_POST_EDIT_HEIGHT}px; }
ul.profile-icons li.delete-icon	{ width: {IMG_ICON_POST_DELETE_WIDTH}px; height: {IMG_ICON_POST_DELETE_HEIGHT}px; }
ul.profile-icons li.info-icon	{ width: {IMG_ICON_POST_INFO_WIDTH}px; height: {IMG_ICON_POST_INFO_HEIGHT}px; }
ul.profile-icons li.warn-icon	{ width: {IMG_ICON_USER_WARN_WIDTH}px; height: {IMG_ICON_USER_WARN_HEIGHT}px; }

/* Fix profile icon default margins */
ul.profile-icons li.edit-icon	{ margin: 0 0 0 3px; }
ul.profile-icons li.quote-icon	{ margin: 0 0 0 10px; }
ul.profile-icons li.info-icon, ul.profile-icons li.report-icon	{ margin: 0 3px 0 0; }
/* proSilver Control Panel Styles
---------------------------------------- */


/* Main CP box
----------------------------------------*/
#cp-menu {
	float:left;
	width: 19%;
	margin-top: 1em;
	margin-bottom: 5px;
}

#cp-main {
	float: left;
	width: 81%;
}

#cp-main .content {
	padding: 0;
}

#cp-main h3, #cp-main hr, #cp-menu hr {
	border-color: #bfbfbf;
}

#cp-main .panel p {
	font-size: 1.1em;
}

#cp-main .panel ol {
	margin-left: 2em;
	font-size: 1.1em;
}

#cp-main .panel li.row {
	border-bottom: 1px solid #cbcbcb;
	border-top: 1px solid #F9F9F9;
}

ul.cplist {
	margin-bottom: 5px;
	border-top: 1px solid #cbcbcb;
}

#cp-main .panel li.header dd, #cp-main .panel li.header dt {
	color: #000000;
	margin-bottom: 2px;
}

#cp-main table.table1 {
	margin-bottom: 1em;
}

#cp-main table.table1 thead th {
	color: #333333;
	font-weight: bold;
	border-bottom: 1px solid #333333;
	padding: 5px;
}

#cp-main table.table1 tbody th {
	font-style: italic;
	background-color: transparent !important;
	border-bottom: none;
}

#cp-main .pagination {
	float: right;
	width: auto;
	padding-top: 1px;
}

#cp-main .postbody p {
	font-size: 1.1em;
}

#cp-main .pm-message {
	border: 1px solid #e2e2e2;
	margin: 10px 0;
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
	width: auto;
	float: none;
}

.pm-message h2 {
	padding-bottom: 5px;
}

#cp-main .postbody h3, #cp-main .box2 h3 {
	margin-top: 0;
}

#cp-main .buttons {
	margin-left: 0;
}

#cp-main ul.linklist {
	margin: 0;
}

/* MCP Specific tweaks */
.mcp-main .postbody {
	width: 100%;
}

/* CP tabbed menu
----------------------------------------*/
#tabs {
	line-height: normal;
	margin: 20px 0 -1px 7px;
	min-width: 570px;
}

#tabs ul {
	margin:0;
	padding: 0;
	list-style: none;
}

#tabs li {
	display: inline;
	margin: 0;
	padding: 0;
	font-size: 1em;
	font-weight: bold;
}

#tabs a {
	float: left;
	background: none no-repeat 0% -35px;
	margin: 0 1px 0 0;
	padding: 0 0 0 5px;
	text-decoration: none;
	position: relative;
	cursor: pointer;
}

#tabs a span {
	float: left;
	display: block;
	background: none no-repeat 100% -35px;
	padding: 6px 10px 6px 5px;
	color: #828282;
	white-space: nowrap;
}

#tabs a:hover span {
	color: #bcbcbc;
}

#tabs .activetab a {
	background-position: 0 0;
	border-bottom: 1px solid #ebebeb;
}

#tabs .activetab a span {
	background-position: 100% 0;
	padding-bottom: 7px;
	color: #333333;
}

#tabs a:hover {
	background-position: 0 -70px;
}

#tabs a:hover span {
	background-position:100% -70px;
}

#tabs .activetab a:hover {
	background-position: 0 0;
}

#tabs .activetab a:hover span {
	color: #000000;
	background-position: 100% 0;
}

/* Mini tabbed menu used in MCP
----------------------------------------*/
#minitabs {
	line-height: normal;
	margin: -20px 7px 0 0;
}

#minitabs ul {
	margin:0;
	padding: 0;
	list-style: none;
}

#minitabs li {
	display: block;
	float: right;
	padding: 0 10px 4px 10px;
	font-size: 1em;
	font-weight: bold;
	background-color: #f2f2f2;
	margin-left: 2px;
}

#minitabs a {
}

#minitabs a:hover {
	text-decoration: none;
}

#minitabs li.activetab {
	background-color: #F9F9F9;
}

#minitabs li.activetab a, #minitabs li.activetab a:hover {
	color: #333333;
}

/* UCP navigation menu
----------------------------------------*/
/* Container for sub-navigation list */
#navigation {
	width: 100%;
	padding-top: 36px;
}

#navigation ul {
	list-style:none;
}

/* Default list state */
#navigation li {
	margin: 1px 0;
	padding: 0;
	font-weight: bold;
	display: inline;
}

/* Link styles for the sub-section links */
#navigation a {
	display: block;
	padding: 5px;
	margin: 1px 0;
	text-decoration: none;
	font-weight: bold;
	color: #333;
	background: #cfcfcf none repeat-y 100% 0;
}

#navigation a:hover {
	text-decoration: none;
	background-color: #c6c6c6;
	color: #bcbcbc;
	background-image: none;
}

#navigation #active-subsection a {
	display: block;
	color: #d3d3d3;
	background-color: #F9F9F9;
	background-image: none;
}

#navigation #active-subsection a:hover {
	color: #d3d3d3;
}

/* Preferences pane layout
----------------------------------------*/
#cp-main h2 {
	border-bottom: none;
	padding: 0;
	margin-left: 10px;
	color: #333333;
}

#cp-main .panel {
	background-color: #F9F9F9;
}

#cp-main .pm {
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
}

#cp-main span.corners-top, #cp-menu span.corners-top {
	background-image: none;
}

#cp-main span.corners-top span, #cp-menu span.corners-top span {
	background-image: none;
}

#cp-main span.corners-bottom, #cp-menu span.corners-bottom {
	background-image: none;
}

#cp-main span.corners-bottom span, #cp-menu span.corners-bottom span {
	background-image: none;
}

/* Topicreview */
#cp-main .panel #topicreview span.corners-top, #cp-menu .panel #topicreview span.corners-top {
	background-image: none;
}

#cp-main .panel #topicreview span.corners-top span, #cp-menu .panel #topicreview span.corners-top span {
	background-image: none;
}

#cp-main .panel #topicreview span.corners-bottom, #cp-menu .panel #topicreview span.corners-bottom {
	background-image: none;
}

#cp-main .panel #topicreview span.corners-bottom span, #cp-menu .panel #topicreview span.corners-bottom span {
	background-image: none;
}

/* Friends list */
.cp-mini {
	background-color: #f9f9f9;
	padding: 0 5px;
	margin: 10px 15px 10px 5px;
}

.cp-mini span.corners-top, .cp-mini span.corners-bottom {
	margin: 0 -5px;
}

dl.mini dt {
	font-weight: bold;
	color: #676767;
}

dl.mini dd {
	padding-top: 4px;
}

.friend-online {
	font-weight: bold;
}

.friend-offline {
	font-style: italic;
}

/* PM Styles
----------------------------------------*/
#pm-menu {
	line-height: 2.5em;
}

/* PM panel adjustments */
.pm-panel-header {
	margin: 0; 
	padding-bottom: 10px; 
	border-bottom: 1px dashed #A4B3BF;
}

.reply-all {
	display: block; 
	padding-top: 4px; 
	clear: both;
	float: left;
}

.pm-panel-message {
	padding-top: 10px;
}

.pm-return-to {
	padding-top: 23px;
}

#cp-main .pm-message-nav {
	margin: 0; 
	padding: 2px 10px 5px 10px; 
	border-bottom: 1px dashed #A4B3BF;
}

/* PM Message history */
.current {
	color: #999999;
}

/* Defined rules list for PM options */
ol.def-rules {
	padding-left: 0;
}

ol.def-rules li {
	line-height: 180%;
	padding: 1px;
}

/* PM marking colours */
.pmlist li.bg1 {
	border: solid 3px transparent;
	border-width: 0 3px;
}

.pmlist li.bg2 {
	border: solid 3px transparent;
	border-width: 0 3px;
}

.pmlist li.pm_message_reported_colour, .pm_message_reported_colour {
	border-left-color: #bcbcbc;
	border-right-color: #bcbcbc;
}

.pmlist li.pm_marked_colour, .pm_marked_colour {
	border: solid 3px #ffffff;
	border-width: 0 3px;
}

.pmlist li.pm_replied_colour, .pm_replied_colour {
	border: solid 3px #c2c2c2;
	border-width: 0 3px;	
}

.pmlist li.pm_friend_colour, .pm_friend_colour {
	border: solid 3px #bdbdbd;
	border-width: 0 3px;
}

.pmlist li.pm_foe_colour, .pm_foe_colour {
	border: solid 3px #000000;
	border-width: 0 3px;
}

.pm-legend {
	border-left-width: 10px;
	border-left-style: solid;
	border-right-width: 0;
	margin-bottom: 3px;
	padding-left: 3px;
}

/* Avatar gallery */
#gallery label {
	position: relative;
	float: left;
	margin: 10px;
	padding: 5px;
	width: auto;
	background: #FFFFFF;
	border: 1px solid #CCC;
	text-align: center;
}

#gallery label:hover {
	background-color: #EEE;
}
/* proSilver Form Styles
---------------------------------------- */

/* General form styles
----------------------------------------*/
fieldset {
	border-width: 0;
	font-family: Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif;
	font-size: 1.1em;
}

input {
	font-weight: normal;
	cursor: pointer;
	vertical-align: middle;
	padding: 0 3px;
	font-size: 1em;
	font-family: Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif;
}

select {
	font-family: Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif;
	font-weight: normal;
	cursor: pointer;
	vertical-align: middle;
	border: 1px solid #666666;
	padding: 1px;
	background-color: #FAFAFA;
}

option {
	padding-right: 1em;
}

option.disabled-option {
	color: graytext;
}

textarea {
	font-family: "Lucida Grande", Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif;
	width: 60%;
	padding: 2px;
	font-size: 1em;
	line-height: 1.4em;
}

label {
	cursor: default;
	padding-right: 5px;
	color: #676767;
}

label input {
	vertical-align: middle;
}

label img {
	vertical-align: middle;
}

/* Definition list layout for forms
---------------------------------------- */
fieldset dl {
	padding: 4px 0;
}

fieldset dt {
	float: left;	
	width: 40%;
	text-align: left;
	display: block;
}

fieldset dd {
	margin-left: 41%;
	vertical-align: top;
	margin-bottom: 3px;
}

/* Specific layout 1 */
fieldset.fields1 dt {
	width: 15em;
	border-right-width: 0;
}

fieldset.fields1 dd {
	margin-left: 15em;
	border-left-width: 0;
}

fieldset.fields1 {
	background-color: transparent;
}

fieldset.fields1 div {
	margin-bottom: 3px;
}

/* Set it back to 0px for the reCaptcha divs: PHPBB3-9587 */
fieldset.fields1 #recaptcha_widget_div div {
	margin-bottom: 0;
}

/* Specific layout 2 */
fieldset.fields2 dt {
	width: 15em;
	border-right-width: 0;
}

fieldset.fields2 dd {
	margin-left: 16em;
	border-left-width: 0;
}

/* Form elements */
dt label {
	font-weight: bold;
	text-align: left;
}

dd label {
	white-space: nowrap;
	color: #333;
}

dd input, dd textarea {
	margin-right: 3px;
}

dd select {
	width: auto;
}

dd textarea {
	width: 85%;
}

/* Hover effects */
fieldset dl:hover dt label {
	color: #000000;
}

fieldset.fields2 dl:hover dt label {
	color: inherit;
}

#timezone {
	width: 95%;
}

* html #timezone {
	width: 50%;
}

/* Quick-login on index page */
fieldset.quick-login {
	margin-top: 5px;
}

fieldset.quick-login input {
	width: auto;
}

fieldset.quick-login input.inputbox {
	width: 15%;
	vertical-align: middle;
	margin-right: 5px;
	background-color: #f3f3f3;
}

fieldset.quick-login label {
	white-space: nowrap;
	padding-right: 2px;
}

/* Display options on viewtopic/viewforum pages  */
fieldset.display-options {
	text-align: center;
	margin: 3px 0 5px 0;
}

fieldset.display-options label {
	white-space: nowrap;
	padding-right: 2px;
}

fieldset.display-options a {
	margin-top: 3px;
}

/* Display actions for ucp and mcp pages */
fieldset.display-actions {
	text-align: right;
	line-height: 2em;
	white-space: nowrap;
	padding-right: 1em;
}

fieldset.display-actions label {
	white-space: nowrap;
	padding-right: 2px;
}

fieldset.sort-options {
	line-height: 2em;
}

/* MCP forum selection*/
fieldset.forum-selection {
	margin: 5px 0 3px 0;
	float: right;
}

fieldset.forum-selection2 {
	margin: 13px 0 3px 0;
	float: right;
}

/* Jumpbox */
fieldset.jumpbox {
	text-align: right;
	margin-top: 15px;
	height: 2.5em;
}

fieldset.quickmod {
	width: 50%;
	float: right;
	text-align: right;
	height: 2.5em;
}

/* Submit button fieldset */
fieldset.submit-buttons {
	text-align: center;
	vertical-align: middle;
	margin: 5px 0;
}

fieldset.submit-buttons input {
	vertical-align: middle;
	padding-top: 3px;
	padding-bottom: 3px;
}

/* Posting page styles
----------------------------------------*/

/* Buttons used in the editor */
#format-buttons {
	margin: 15px 0 2px 0;
}

#format-buttons input, #format-buttons select {
	vertical-align: middle;
}

/* Main message box */
#message-box {
	width: 80%;
}

#message-box textarea {
	font-family: "Trebuchet MS", Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif;
	width: 100%;
	font-size: 1.2em;
	color: #333333;
}

/* Emoticons panel */
#smiley-box {
	width: 18%;
	float: right;
}

#smiley-box img {
	margin: 3px;
}

/* Input field styles
---------------------------------------- */
.inputbox {
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
	border: 1px solid #c0c0c0;
	color: #333333;
	padding: 2px;
	cursor: text;
}

.inputbox:hover {
	border: 1px solid #eaeaea;
}

.inputbox:focus {
	border: 1px solid #eaeaea;
	color: #4b4b4b;
}

input.inputbox	{ width: 85%; }
input.medium	{ width: 50%; }
input.narrow	{ width: 25%; }
input.tiny		{ width: 125px; }

textarea.inputbox {
	width: 85%;
}

.autowidth {
	width: auto !important;
}

/* Form button styles
---------------------------------------- */
input.button1, input.button2 {
	font-size: 1em;
}

a.button1, input.button1, input.button3, a.button2, input.button2 {
	width: auto !important;
	padding-top: 1px;
	padding-bottom: 1px;
	font-family: "Lucida Grande", Verdana, Helvetica, Arial, sans-serif;
	color: #000;
	background: #FAFAFA none repeat-x top left;
}

a.button1, input.button1 {
	font-weight: bold;
	border: 1px solid #666666;
}

input.button3 {
	padding: 0;
	margin: 0;
	line-height: 5px;
	height: 12px;
	background-image: none;
	font-variant: small-caps;
}

/* Alternative button */
a.button2, input.button2, input.button3 {
	border: 1px solid #666666;
}

/* <a> button in the style of the form buttons */
a.button1, a.button1:link, a.button1:visited, a.button1:active, a.button2, a.button2:link, a.button2:visited, a.button2:active {
	text-decoration: none;
	color: #000000;
	padding: 2px 8px;
	line-height: 250%;
	vertical-align: text-bottom;
	background-position: 0 1px;
}

/* Hover states */
a.button1:hover, input.button1:hover, a.button2:hover, input.button2:hover, input.button3:hover {
	border: 1px solid #BCBCBC;
	background-position: 0 100%;
	color: #BCBCBC;
}

input.disabled {
	font-weight: normal;
	color: #666666;
}

/* Topic and forum Search */
.search-box {
	margin-top: 3px;
	margin-left: 5px;
	float: left;
}

.search-box input {
}

input.search {
	background-image: none;
	background-repeat: no-repeat;
	background-position: left 1px;
	padding-left: 17px;
}

.full { width: 95%; }
.medium { width: 50%;}
.narrow { width: 25%;}
.tiny { width: 10%;}
/* proSilver Style Sheet Tweaks

These style definitions are mainly IE specific 
tweaks required due to its poor CSS support.
-------------------------------------------------*/

* html table, * html select, * html input { font-size: 100%; }
* html hr { margin: 0; }
* html span.corners-top, * html span.corners-bottom { background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/corners_left.gif"); }
* html span.corners-top span, * html span.corners-bottom span { background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/corners_right.gif"); }

table.table1 {
	width: 99%;		/* IE < 6 browsers */
	/* Tantek hack */
	voice-family: "\"}\"";
	voice-family: inherit;
	width: 100%;
}
html>body table.table1 { width: 100%; }	/* Reset 100% for opera */

* html ul.topiclist li { position: relative; }
* html .postbody h3 img { vertical-align: middle; }

/* Form styles */
html>body dd label input { vertical-align: text-bottom; }	/* Align checkboxes/radio buttons nicely */

* html input.button1, * html input.button2 {
	padding-bottom: 0;
	margin-bottom: 1px;
}

/* Misc layout styles */
* html .column1, * html .column2 { width: 45%; }

/* Nice method for clearing floated blocks without having to insert any extra markup (like spacer above)
   From http://www.positioniseverything.net/easyclearing.html 
#tabs:after, #minitabs:after, .post:after, .navbar:after, fieldset dl:after, ul.topiclist dl:after, ul.linklist:after, dl.polls:after {
	content: "."; 
	display: block; 
	height: 0; 
	clear: both; 
	visibility: hidden;
}*/

.clearfix, #tabs, #minitabs, fieldset dl, ul.topiclist dl, dl.polls {
	height: 1%;
	overflow: hidden;
}

/* viewtopic fix */
* html .post {
	height: 25%;
	overflow: hidden;
}

/* navbar fix */
* html .clearfix, * html .navbar, ul.linklist {
	height: 4%;
	overflow: hidden;
}

/* Simple fix so forum and topic lists always have a min-height set, even in IE6
	From http://www.dustindiaz.com/min-height-fast-hack */
dl.icon {
	min-height: 35px;
	height: auto !important;
	height: 35px;
}

* html li.row dl.icon dt {
	height: 35px;
	overflow: visible;
}

* html #search-box {
	width: 25%;
}

/* Correctly clear floating for details on profile view */
*:first-child+html dl.details dd {
	margin-left: 30%;
	float: none;
}

* html dl.details dd {
	margin-left: 30%;
	float: none;
}

* html .forumbg table.table1 {
	margin: 0 -2px 0px -1px;
}
/*  	
--------------------------------------------------------------
Colours and backgrounds for common.css
-------------------------------------------------------------- */

html, body {
	color: #536482;
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
}

h1 {
	color: #FFFFFF;
}

h2 {
	color: #28313F;
}

h3 {
	border-bottom-color: #CCCCCC;
	color: #115098;
}

hr {
	border-color: #FFFFFF;
	border-top-color: #CCCCCC;
}

hr.dashed {
	border-top-color: #CCCCCC;
}

/* Search box
--------------------------------------------- */

#search-box {
	color: #FFFFFF;
}

#search-box #keywords {
	background-color: #FFF;
}

#search-box input {
	border-color: #0075B0;
}

/* Round cornered boxes and backgrounds
---------------------------------------- */
.headerbar {
	background-color: #12A3EB;
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/bg_header.gif");
	color: #FFFFFF;
}

.navbar {
	background-color: #cadceb;
}

.forabg {
	background-color: #0076b1;
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/bg_list.gif");
}

.forumbg {
	background-color: #12A3EB;
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/bg_header.gif");
}

.panel {
	background-color: #ECF1F3;
	color: #28313F;
}

.post:target .content {
	color: #000000;
}

.post:target h3 a {
	color: #000000;
}

.bg1	{ background-color: #ECF3F7; }
.bg2	{ background-color: #e1ebf2;  }
.bg3	{ background-color: #cadceb; }

.ucprowbg {
	background-color: #DCDEE2;
}

.fieldsbg {
	background-color: #E7E8EA;
}

span.corners-top {
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/corners_left.png");
}

span.corners-top span {
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/corners_right.png");
}

span.corners-bottom {
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/corners_left.png");
}

span.corners-bottom span {
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/corners_right.png");
}

/* Horizontal lists
----------------------------------------*/

ul.navlinks {
	border-bottom-color: #FFFFFF;
}

/* Table styles
----------------------------------------*/
table.table1 thead th {
	color: #FFFFFF;
}

table.table1 tbody tr {
	border-color: #BFC1CF;
}

table.table1 tbody tr:hover, table.table1 tbody tr.hover {
	background-color: #CFE1F6;
	color: #000;
}

table.table1 td {
	color: #536482;
}

table.table1 tbody td {
	border-top-color: #FAFAFA;
}

table.table1 tbody th {
	border-bottom-color: #000000;
	color: #333333;
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
}

table.info tbody th {
	color: #000000;
}

/* Misc layout styles
---------------------------------------- */
dl.details dt {
	color: #000000;
}

dl.details dd {
	color: #536482;
}

.sep {
	color: #1198D9;
}

/* Pagination
---------------------------------------- */

.pagination span strong {
	color: #FFFFFF;
	background-color: #4692BF;
	border-color: #4692BF;
}

.pagination span a, .pagination span a:link, .pagination span a:visited, .pagination span a:active {
	color: #5C758C;
	background-color: #ECEDEE;
	border-color: #B4BAC0;
}

.pagination span a:hover {
	border-color: #368AD2;
	background-color: #368AD2;
	color: #FFF;
}

/* Pagination in viewforum for multipage topics */
.row .pagination {
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/icon_pages.gif");
}

.row .pagination span a, li.pagination span a {
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
}

.row .pagination span a:hover, li.pagination span a:hover {
	background-color: #368AD2;
}

/* Miscellaneous styles
---------------------------------------- */

.copyright {
	color: #555555;
}

.error {
	color: #BC2A4D;
}

.reported {
	background-color: #F7ECEF;
}

li.reported:hover {
	background-color: #ECD5D8 !important;
}
.sticky, .announce {
	/* you can add a background for stickies and announcements*/
}

div.rules {
	background-color: #ECD5D8;
	color: #BC2A4D;
}

p.rules {
	background-color: #ECD5D8;
	background-image: none;
}

/*  	
--------------------------------------------------------------
Colours and backgrounds for links.css
-------------------------------------------------------------- */

a:link	{ color: #105289; }
a:visited	{ color: #105289; }
a:hover	{ color: #D31141; }
a:active	{ color: #368AD2; }

/* Links on gradient backgrounds */
#search-box a:link, .navbg a:link, .forumbg .header a:link, .forabg .header a:link, th a:link {
	color: #FFFFFF;
}

#search-box a:visited, .navbg a:visited, .forumbg .header a:visited, .forabg .header a:visited, th a:visited {
	color: #FFFFFF;
}

#search-box a:hover, .navbg a:hover, .forumbg .header a:hover, .forabg .header a:hover, th a:hover {
	color: #A8D8FF;
}

#search-box a:active, .navbg a:active, .forumbg .header a:active, .forabg .header a:active, th a:active {
	color: #C8E6FF;
}

/* Links for forum/topic lists */
a.forumtitle {
	color: #105289;
}

/* a.forumtitle:visited { color: #105289; } */

a.forumtitle:hover {
	color: #BC2A4D;
}

a.forumtitle:active {
	color: #105289;
}

a.topictitle {
	color: #105289;
}

/* a.topictitle:visited { color: #368AD2; } */

a.topictitle:hover {
	color: #BC2A4D;
}

a.topictitle:active {
	color: #105289;
}

/* Post body links */
.postlink {
	color: #368AD2;
	border-bottom-color: #368AD2;
}

.postlink:visited {
	color: #5D8FBD;
	border-bottom-color: #666666;
}

.postlink:active {
	color: #368AD2;
}

.postlink:hover {
	background-color: #D0E4F6;
	color: #0D4473;
}

.signature a, .signature a:visited, .signature a:active, .signature a:hover {
	background-color: transparent;
}

/* Profile links */
.postprofile a:link, .postprofile a:active, .postprofile a:visited, .postprofile dt.author a {
	color: #105289;
}

.postprofile a:hover, .postprofile dt.author a:hover {
	color: #D31141;
}

/* Profile searchresults */	
.search .postprofile a {
	color: #105289;
}

.search .postprofile a:hover {
	color: #D31141;
}

/* Back to top of page */
a.top {
	background-image: url("{IMG_ICON_BACK_TOP_SRC}");
}

a.top2 {
	background-image: url("{IMG_ICON_BACK_TOP_SRC}");
}

/* Arrow links  */
a.up		{ background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/arrow_up.gif") }
a.down		{ background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/arrow_down.gif") }
a.left		{ background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/arrow_left.gif") }
a.right		{ background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/arrow_right.gif") }

a.up:hover {
	background-color: transparent;
}

a.left:hover {
	color: #368AD2;
}

a.right:hover {
	color: #368AD2;
}


/*  	
--------------------------------------------------------------
Colours and backgrounds for content.css
-------------------------------------------------------------- */

ul.forums {
	background-color: #eef5f9;
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/gradient.gif");
}

ul.topiclist li {
	color: #4C5D77;
}

ul.topiclist dd {
	border-left-color: #FFFFFF;
}

.rtl ul.topiclist dd {
	border-right-color: #fff;
	border-left-color: transparent;
}

ul.topiclist li.row dt a.subforum.read {
	background-image: url("{IMG_SUBFORUM_READ_SRC}");
}

ul.topiclist li.row dt a.subforum.unread {
	background-image: url("{IMG_SUBFORUM_UNREAD_SRC}");
}

li.row {
	border-top-color:  #FFFFFF;
	border-bottom-color: #00608F;
}

li.row strong {
	color: #000000;
}

li.row:hover {
	background-color: #F6F4D0;
}

li.row:hover dd {
	border-left-color: #CCCCCC;
}

.rtl li.row:hover dd {
	border-right-color: #CCCCCC;
	border-left-color: transparent;
}

li.header dt, li.header dd {
	color: #FFFFFF;
}

/* Forum list column styles */
ul.topiclist dd.searchextra {
	color: #333333;
}

/* Post body styles
----------------------------------------*/
.postbody {
	color: #333333;
}

/* Content container styles
----------------------------------------*/
.content {
	color: #333333;
}

.content h2, .panel h2 {
	color: #115098;
	border-bottom-color:  #CCCCCC;
}

dl.faq dt {
	color: #333333;
}

.posthilit {
	background-color: #F3BFCC;
	color: #BC2A4D;
}

/* Post signature */
.signature {
	border-top-color: #CCCCCC;
}

/* Post noticies */
.notice {
	border-top-color:  #CCCCCC;
}

/* BB Code styles
----------------------------------------*/
/* Quote block */
blockquote {
	background-color: #EBEADD;
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/quote.gif");
	border-color:#DBDBCE;
}

.rtl blockquote {
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/quote_rtl.gif");
}

blockquote blockquote {
	/* Nested quotes */
	background-color:#EFEED9;
}

blockquote blockquote blockquote {
	/* Nested quotes */
	background-color: #EBEADD;
}

/* Code block */
dl.codebox {
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
	border-color: #C9D2D8;
}

dl.codebox dt {
	border-bottom-color:  #CCCCCC;
}

dl.codebox code {
	color: #2E8B57;
}

.syntaxbg		{ color: #FFFFFF; }
.syntaxcomment	{ color: #FF8000; }
.syntaxdefault	{ color: #0000BB; }
.syntaxhtml		{ color: #000000; }
.syntaxkeyword	{ color: #007700; }
.syntaxstring	{ color: #DD0000; }

/* Attachments
----------------------------------------*/
.attachbox {
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
	border-color:  #C9D2D8;
}

.pm-message .attachbox {
	background-color: #F2F3F3;
}

.attachbox dd {
	border-top-color: #C9D2D8;
}

.attachbox p {
	color: #666666;
}

.attachbox p.stats {
	color: #666666;
}

.attach-image img {
	border-color: #999999;
}

/* Inline image thumbnails */

dl.file dd {
	color: #666666;
}

dl.thumbnail img {
	border-color: #666666;
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
}

dl.thumbnail dd {
	color: #666666;
}

dl.thumbnail dt a:hover {
	background-color: #EEEEEE;
}

dl.thumbnail dt a:hover img {
	border-color: #368AD2;
}

/* Post poll styles
----------------------------------------*/

fieldset.polls dl {
	border-top-color: #DCDEE2;
	color: #666666;
}

fieldset.polls dl.voted {
	color: #000000;
}

fieldset.polls dd div {
	color: #FFFFFF;
}

.rtl .pollbar1, .rtl .pollbar2, .rtl .pollbar3, .rtl .pollbar4, .rtl .pollbar5 {
	border-right-color: transparent;
}

.pollbar1 {
	background-color: #AA2346;
	border-bottom-color: #74162C;
	border-right-color: #74162C;
}

.rtl .pollbar1 {
	border-left-color: #74162C;
}

.pollbar2 {
	background-color: #BE1E4A;
	border-bottom-color: #8C1C38;
	border-right-color: #8C1C38;
}

.rtl .pollbar2 {
	border-left-color: #8C1C38;
}

.pollbar3 {
	background-color: #D11A4E;
	border-bottom-color: #AA2346;
	border-right-color: #AA2346;
}

.rtl .pollbar3 {
	border-left-color: #AA2346;
}

.pollbar4 {
	background-color: #E41653;
	border-bottom-color: #BE1E4A;
	border-right-color: #BE1E4A;
}

.rtl .pollbar4 {
	border-left-color: #BE1E4A;
}

.pollbar5 {
	background-color: #F81157;
	border-bottom-color: #D11A4E;
	border-right-color: #D11A4E;
}

.rtl .pollbar5 {
	border-left-color: #D11A4E;
}

/* Poster profile block
----------------------------------------*/
.postprofile {
	color: #666666;
	border-left-color: #FFFFFF;
}

.rtl .postprofile {
	border-right-color: #FFFFFF;
	border-left-color: transparent;
}

.pm .postprofile {
	border-left-color: #DDDDDD;
}

.rtl .pm .postprofile {
	border-right-color: #DDDDDD;
	border-left-color: transparent;
}

.postprofile strong {
	color: #000000;
}

.online {
	background-image: url("{T_IMAGESET_LANG_PATH}/icon_user_online.gif");
}

/*  	
--------------------------------------------------------------
Colours and backgrounds for buttons.css
-------------------------------------------------------------- */

/* Big button images */
.reply-icon span	{ background-image: url("{IMG_BUTTON_TOPIC_REPLY_SRC}"); }
.post-icon span		{ background-image: url("{IMG_BUTTON_TOPIC_NEW_SRC}"); }
.locked-icon span	{ background-image: url("{IMG_BUTTON_TOPIC_LOCKED_SRC}"); }
.pmreply-icon span	{ background-image: url("{IMG_BUTTON_PM_REPLY_SRC}") ;}
.newpm-icon span 	{ background-image: url("{IMG_BUTTON_PM_NEW_SRC}") ;}
.forwardpm-icon span	{ background-image: url("{IMG_BUTTON_PM_FORWARD_SRC}") ;}

a.print {
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/icon_print.gif");
}

a.sendemail {
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/icon_sendemail.gif");
}

a.fontsize {
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/icon_fontsize.gif");
}

/* Icon images
---------------------------------------- */
.sitehome						{ background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/icon_home.gif"); }
.icon-faq						{ background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/icon_faq.gif"); }
.icon-members					{ background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/icon_members.gif"); }
.icon-home						{ background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/icon_home.gif"); }
.icon-ucp						{ background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/icon_ucp.gif"); }
.icon-register					{ background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/icon_register.gif"); }
.icon-logout					{ background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/icon_logout.gif"); }
.icon-bookmark					{ background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/icon_bookmark.gif"); }
.icon-bump						{ background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/icon_bump.gif"); }
.icon-subscribe					{ background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/icon_subscribe.gif"); }
.icon-unsubscribe				{ background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/icon_unsubscribe.gif"); }
.icon-pages						{ background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/icon_pages.gif"); }
.icon-search					{ background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/icon_search.gif"); }

/* Profile & navigation icons */
.email-icon, .email-icon a		{ background-image: url("{IMG_ICON_CONTACT_EMAIL_SRC}"); }
.aim-icon, .aim-icon a			{ background-image: url("{IMG_ICON_CONTACT_AIM_SRC}"); }
.yahoo-icon, .yahoo-icon a		{ background-image: url("{IMG_ICON_CONTACT_YAHOO_SRC}"); }
.web-icon, .web-icon a			{ background-image: url("{IMG_ICON_CONTACT_WWW_SRC}"); }
.msnm-icon, .msnm-icon a			{ background-image: url("{IMG_ICON_CONTACT_MSNM_SRC}"); }
.icq-icon, .icq-icon a			{ background-image: url("{IMG_ICON_CONTACT_ICQ_SRC}"); }
.jabber-icon, .jabber-icon a		{ background-image: url("{IMG_ICON_CONTACT_JABBER_SRC}"); }
.pm-icon, .pm-icon a				{ background-image: url("{IMG_ICON_CONTACT_PM_SRC}"); }
.quote-icon, .quote-icon a		{ background-image: url("{IMG_ICON_POST_QUOTE_SRC}"); }

/* Moderator icons */
.report-icon, .report-icon a		{ background-image: url("{IMG_ICON_POST_REPORT_SRC}"); }
.edit-icon, .edit-icon a			{ background-image: url("{IMG_ICON_POST_EDIT_SRC}"); }
.delete-icon, .delete-icon a		{ background-image: url("{IMG_ICON_POST_DELETE_SRC}"); }
.info-icon, .info-icon a			{ background-image: url("{IMG_ICON_POST_INFO_SRC}"); }
.warn-icon, .warn-icon a			{ background-image: url("{IMG_ICON_USER_WARN_SRC}"); } /* Need updated warn icon */

/*  	
--------------------------------------------------------------
Colours and backgrounds for cp.css
-------------------------------------------------------------- */

/* Main CP box
----------------------------------------*/

#cp-main h3, #cp-main hr, #cp-menu hr {
	border-color: #A4B3BF;
}

#cp-main .panel li.row {
	border-bottom-color: #B5C1CB;
	border-top-color: #F9F9F9;
}

ul.cplist {
	border-top-color: #B5C1CB;
}

#cp-main .panel li.header dd, #cp-main .panel li.header dt {
	color: #000000;
}

#cp-main table.table1 thead th {
	color: #333333;
	border-bottom-color: #333333;
}

#cp-main .pm-message {
	border-color: #DBDEE2;
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
}

/* CP tabbed menu
----------------------------------------*/
#tabs a {
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/bg_tabs1.gif");
}

#tabs a span {
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/bg_tabs2.gif");
	color: #536482;
}

#tabs a:hover span {
	color: #BC2A4D;
}

#tabs .activetab a {
	border-bottom-color: #CADCEB;
}

#tabs .activetab a span {
	color: #333333;
}

#tabs .activetab a:hover span {
	color: #000000;
}

/* Mini tabbed menu used in MCP
----------------------------------------*/
#minitabs li {
	background-color: #E1EBF2;
}

#minitabs li.activetab {
	background-color: #F9F9F9;
}

#minitabs li.activetab a, #minitabs li.activetab a:hover {
	color: #333333;
}

/* UCP navigation menu
----------------------------------------*/

/* Link styles for the sub-section links */
#navigation a {
	color: #333;
	background-color: #B2C2CF;
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/bg_menu.gif");
}

.rtl #navigation a {
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/bg_menu_rtl.gif");
	background-position: 0 100%;
}

#navigation a:hover {
	background-image: none;
	background-color: #aabac6;
	color: #BC2A4D;
}

#navigation #active-subsection a {
	color: #D31141;
	background-color: #F9F9F9;
	background-image: none;
}

#navigation #active-subsection a:hover {
	color: #D31141;
}

/* Preferences pane layout
----------------------------------------*/
#cp-main h2 {
	color: #333333;
}

#cp-main .panel {
	background-color: #F9F9F9;
}

#cp-main .pm {
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
}

#cp-main span.corners-top, #cp-menu span.corners-top {
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/corners_left2.gif");
}

#cp-main span.corners-top span, #cp-menu span.corners-top span {
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/corners_right2.gif");
}

#cp-main span.corners-bottom, #cp-menu span.corners-bottom {
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/corners_left2.gif");
}

#cp-main span.corners-bottom span, #cp-menu span.corners-bottom span {
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/corners_right2.gif");
}

/* Topicreview */
#cp-main .panel #topicreview span.corners-top, #cp-menu .panel #topicreview span.corners-top {
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/corners_left.gif");
}

#cp-main .panel #topicreview span.corners-top span, #cp-menu .panel #topicreview span.corners-top span {
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/corners_right.gif");
}

#cp-main .panel #topicreview span.corners-bottom, #cp-menu .panel #topicreview span.corners-bottom {
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/corners_left.gif");
}

#cp-main .panel #topicreview span.corners-bottom span, #cp-menu .panel #topicreview span.corners-bottom span {
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/corners_right.gif");
}

/* Friends list */
.cp-mini {
	background-color: #eef5f9;
}

dl.mini dt {
	color: #425067;
}

/* PM Styles
----------------------------------------*/
/* PM Message history */
.current {
	color: #000000 !important;
}

/* PM panel adjustments */
.pm-panel-header,
#cp-main .pm-message-nav {
	border-bottom-color: #A4B3BF;
}

/* PM marking colours */
.pmlist li.pm_message_reported_colour, .pm_message_reported_colour {
	border-left-color: #BC2A4D;
	border-right-color: #BC2A4D;
}

.pmlist li.pm_marked_colour, .pm_marked_colour {
	border-color: #FF6600;
}

.pmlist li.pm_replied_colour, .pm_replied_colour {
	border-color: #A9B8C2;
}

.pmlist li.pm_friend_colour, .pm_friend_colour {
	border-color: #5D8FBD;
}

.pmlist li.pm_foe_colour, .pm_foe_colour {
	border-color: #000000;
}

/* Avatar gallery */
#gallery label {
	background-color: #FFFFFF;
	border-color: #CCC;
}

#gallery label:hover {
	background-color: #EEE;
}

/*  	
--------------------------------------------------------------
Colours and backgrounds for forms.css
-------------------------------------------------------------- */

/* General form styles
----------------------------------------*/
select {
	border-color: #666666;
	background-color: #FAFAFA;
	color: #000;
}

label {
	color: #425067;
}

option.disabled-option {
	color: graytext;
}

/* Definition list layout for forms
---------------------------------------- */
dd label {
	color: #333;
}

/* Hover effects */
fieldset dl:hover dt label {
	color: #000000;
}

fieldset.fields2 dl:hover dt label {
	color: inherit;
}

/* Quick-login on index page */
fieldset.quick-login input.inputbox {
	background-color: #F2F3F3;
}

/* Posting page styles
----------------------------------------*/

#message-box textarea {
	color: #333333;
}

/* Input field styles
---------------------------------------- */
.inputbox {
	background-color: #FFFFFF; 
	border-color: #B4BAC0;
	color: #333333;
}

.inputbox:hover {
	border-color: #11A3EA;
}

.inputbox:focus {
	border-color: #11A3EA;
	color: #0F4987;
}

/* Form button styles
---------------------------------------- */

a.button1, input.button1, input.button3, a.button2, input.button2 {
	color: #000;
	background-color: #FAFAFA;
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/bg_button.gif");
}

a.button1, input.button1 {
	border-color: #666666;
}

input.button3 {
	background-image: none;
}

/* Alternative button */
a.button2, input.button2, input.button3 {
	border-color: #666666;
}

/* <a> button in the style of the form buttons */
a.button1, a.button1:link, a.button1:visited, a.button1:active, a.button2, a.button2:link, a.button2:visited, a.button2:active {
	color: #000000;
}

/* Hover states */
a.button1:hover, input.button1:hover, a.button2:hover, input.button2:hover, input.button3:hover {
	border-color: #BC2A4D;
	color: #BC2A4D;
}

input.search {
	background-image: url("{T_THEME_PATH}/images/icon_textbox_search.gif");
}

input.disabled {
	color: #666666;
}
```
 I want the area where the logo is to be whithe and the two boxes that are below that to be red. Where it says forums I want that to be red and the forum list to be white with black text, how do I decifer the code to figure out what Is being edited? My first attempt isn't going so well so far.
Tech Center Messageboards • Index page


----------



## mjones1 (May 25, 2008)

Is there a specific reason you are going with phpBB? I learned to code forums on IPB based boards, they have been fantastic with ode and such, but I suppose if you're going for custom mods or the ability to make changes on your own someday with the entirety of the board, phpBB gives you that option... Just a curious question, as I'm going to produce my first professional board for our business site and I havent officially selected IPB, though it's what I'm used to...


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well it was free and was the only one I got to work on that free web hosting site. I'm kinda new to web designing so this is a learning experience. I have done some html in the past and I'm learning as I go with php and such as I like to see what I'm doing and I learn better by doing rather than watching, except for making mistakes in life. lol

Edit=
Ok I forgot to ask this since I found some gifs used for the look of the site and the backround list isn't showing right as the top is red as I want but the bottom is blue, how do I fix that? Where it says board index and below that where it says users, what image am I looking for to change that to red? I must be missing some images cause its red, white, blue, and black and that doesn't look good.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok I'm getting it almost figured out but I ran in to a problem though, my logo isn't showing up right when I look at the forums. Here look at what I mean, how do I fix it? I made the logo the same size as the default logo but that happens. Thanks for the help so far guys


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Dblanchard1278 said:


> Ok I'm getting it almost figured out but I ran in to a problem though, my logo isn't showing up right when I look at the forums. Here look at what I mean, how do I fix it? I made the logo the same size as the default logo but that happens. Thanks for the help so far guys


your logo has a lot of white space.... this just needs to be turned red or the image needs to be enlarged then replaced remotely.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok I'll see what I can do I remade the whole site to try to match the forum colors, getting a few more ideas too.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok I did some more work and my new logo works and no more empty space, odd though my last one had no white space and I tryed leaving the dimentions blank to auto detect but it wouldn't. Well it's fixed now, I was wondering how I can place a link back to the main site. Is there a place in acp I can add a link back to my main page at Tech Center Home instead of it going back to Tech Center Messageboards • Index page ?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

I am not sure about inside the ACP but, I am sure we can edit the file manually.

I can look if you would like when I am browsing from something other then my phone.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Well if you find out how then let me know, I'll look around and see if I can find something about how to do it. So far its coming along besides content, still need to do more work to it. With what I planned its going to take more work since I get a new idea all the time on how I want it to look or the site structor.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

You will have to look at it with an html editor or download the file via FTP and edit it in a text editor.

You will need to download a different file deepening on what theme you are using.

From the root of your forum folder find

phpbb/cache/*THEME_NAME*_overall_header.html.php

of course theme name will be your theme.

If that file does not exist then log into your acp and

go to styles->templates->your_style->edit->dropdown menu select breadcrumbs.html


Once you are in one of the above files just find the part of the code containing your header and edit the link to where you want it to go.

If you have problems finding the correct section of code feel free to post the source here and I will advise you more.


----------



## Dblanchard1278 (Jun 18, 2009)

Ok I'll check it out, I'm using dream weaver is the cs5 creative suite and I have two other programs that are html spacific. Well they are web design apps so they will work, the style I used is called reds so I'll check in there first. Thanks for the help laxer, I greatly appriciate it.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

No problem,

Let me know how that goes for you.


----------

